# Question about this lens for Macro use: Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8 VR Micro-NIKKOR



## Ronaldo (Aug 18, 2011)

From (the infamous) Ken Rockwell with regards to this lens:
My biggest concern is that it's very hard to get precise macro framing because the image size changes greatly (breathes)  while focusing. You need to use AF-C and move yourself in and out to   frame. You can't move yourself and then focus, because the image size  changes so much that you can't frame unless you're in focus. This may  seem silly, but it's a critical issue for macro use, and a big pain when  you focus manually as most macro shooters do. The 70-180mm macro lens is much better for  shooting macro all day. Breathing isn't an issue for normal use. 
​
Does anyone have experience with this lens or similar?  Is focus breathing really a problem when using it for dedicated macro?  If so, would the 200mm lens (Nikon 200mm f/4 AF-D ED) be better?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 18, 2011)

He's a goon (in that quote).  Yes, it breathes, but it is really not that difficult.  At all.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Nikon 200mm Micro is an awesome macro lens.. probably one of the very best you can get. However, it is rather expensive... and you have to be fairly good to take advantage of it, it isn't a beginners lens.. typically (the focusing distance is wonderful.. since you don't spook subjects from 24" away like you do at 4" away). 

Since you are quoting KR, I am assuming you are new to Macro photography? The Nikkor 105mm is a great lens, very sharp.. and fun to use. Yes.. it breathes a little bit, so you will need to that into account when you compose. But not really an issue. If you want to spend a bit less and get another excellent (non-breathing) lens.. look at the Nikkor 85mm Micro. It rocks! I have taken some great shots with it. Really nice lens. 

However... my favorite current macro lens is the Tokina 100mm 2.8... crystal sharp, and gives beautiful pictures. Good bokeh.. and the way the aperture is, you can get some nice natural star shaped highlight on really bright highlights in your photos. Does a decent job on portraits too. (oh.. and KR loves this lens, if that is important to you! 

The new Sigma 150 is supposed to be pretty sweet too.. although I haven't had a chance to use one yet. The older Sigma 180 was awesome.. and if you get really lucky, you might find one used.. but I doubt it.

btw.. the Nikkor 200 is on my wishlist.. I just can't justify it yet! lol!


----------



## kinghen (Aug 19, 2011)

I have this lens and love it. If you are using a tripod it should be a problem. Here is a picture from the other day.


----------

